# Plow for 1/2 Suburban



## Burbguy3 (Feb 9, 2019)

New guy here looking for some thoughts on which plow I should put on my 2011 1500 Suburban. The plow will be used for just a few residential driveways each year. (Very low usage)

I would like to go with the narrowest plow possible (7-1/2'?) but do not want to buy a lower level "homeowner" model. Current vehicle has high miles on it, so the replacement vehicle (2-3 years) will be a 3/4 pick-up as I realized a 1/2 ton vehicle is less than ideal for plow work. Is a flexible-V plow too heavy for a 1/2 ton?

Any thoughts on plow sizes and/or brands would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Boss HXT should work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Boss HXT should work.


But won't be transferable to a 3/4 Ton later


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> But won't be transferable to a 3/4 Ton later


Replacing vehicle in 2-3 years, I guess he'd have to replace the plow too then.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Replacing vehicle in 2-3 years, I guess he'd have to replace the plow too then.


Hey, we are talking a BOSS here. Bite your tongue.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Hey, we are talking a BOSS here. Bite your tongue.


I've got one that's almost 25 Y.O. and still works.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I've got one that's almost 25 Y.O. and still works.


Mine is at least 24, i'm gonna jinx myself, but all I've ever done to it is a solenoid, motor, a few hoses and new cutting edges. I rebuilt an angle cylinder using the guts from an old Meyer one that I had laying around.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Mine is at least 24, i'm gonna jinx myself, but all I've ever done to it is a solenoid, motor, a few hoses and new cutting edges. I rebuilt an angle cylinder using the guts from an old Meyer one that I had laying around.


RT2?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> RT2?


Yep


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yep


Nothing rapid about attaching them, btw.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Nothing rapid about attaching them, btw.


No, for the first 20 years it always took 2 of us to put it on. Mine never had the factory jack/stand thingy on it. So, we never took it off all season unless the truck needed to go in for repairs. The last five years, I've been able to put it on by myself, but we still don't take it off unless absolutely necessary.
The mount design also holds a lot of dnow so it gets frozen on. It takes a knipco and several hours to free it.


----------

